# Restons-en là.



## shirl159

Hi,

I wanna tell a guy that I do not want to continue to see him... How could I translate "restons en là"?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## mnewcomb71

I guess it depends on what has happened in the conversation.

"Let's leave it at that" may work.


----------



## shirl159

hey !! 

thanks !! nothing happened really, 
just want to send him a text message saying : we are not on the same page, restons en la^^


----------



## samsoul777

AH zut, moi aussi je veux dire la même chose à une chérie internationale, par message whatsapp (je vous dispense de commentaire à ce sujet).

Je trouve que "let's leave it at that" ne sonne pas très bien, pas assez "définitif" et claquant, et peut sembler vouloir dire : "on remet ça à plus tard" ou "on en reste là pour aujourd'hui" (et on continuera plus tard, parce qu'on est fatigué, parce qu'on a faim, ou parce que Donald Trump fait un disc... euh un sketch en live qu'on ne veut surtout pas manquer).
Alors : d'autres suggestions les amis ?

Bon, j'essaie moi-même: 
- Let's stop (it) here 
- Let's put an end at it
- Better our relation stops
ou du genre diplomatie britannique : - Sorry, I am afraid that our - fantastic-  relation may be pointless from now on and should be reconsidered over a cuppa with all dued consideration of both parties


----------



## Itisi

Sans ambigüité : 'Let's throw in the towel'? (Jeter l'éponge.)

Mais 'let's leave it at that' est clair, à mon avis...


----------



## catheng06

Itisi said:


> Sans ambigüité : 'Let's throw in the towel'? (Jeter l'éponge.)


Bonsoir,

Cela convient-il dans le cadre d'une relation amoureuse ou est-ce un peu 'sec' ?

Merci


----------



## Itisi

C'est le vocabulaire du match de boxe, quand même !  *samsoul* voulait quelque chose de définitif...( Moi, je ne cherche qu'à rendre service...)


----------



## catheng06

Si quelqu'un renonce dans une relation, il peut donc l'utiliser non ?


----------



## Itisi

Pour sûr !


----------



## eno2

Lets call it a day


----------



## samsoul777

EUh, vous vous égarez, Monsieur Itisi le Hibou.
Déjà oui, comme dit Catheng06, c'est quand même un peu sec d'utiliser un mot du language de la boxe dans ce contexte (à peu près) sentimental...
Mais en plus c'est le vaincu qui jette l'éponge, non ? Alors là, hors de question ^^ Je ne souffre d'aucune défaite dans cette histoire, croyez-moi !
(Et je n'ai pris aucun upercut)
Mais merci du conseil en tout cas !

Eno2 : "Let's call it a day" ça n'induit pas qu'on laisse les choses en l'état mais pour mieux les reprendre demain ?


----------



## Itisi

samsoul777 said:


> Je trouve que "let's leave it at that" ne sonne* pas assez "définitif" et claquant*


Alors, faudrait savoir !

(Signé : La Chouette, pas Le Hibou !


----------



## samsoul777

Oui j'aimerais une façon de le dire qui soit claquante & qui dénote une décision définitive... mais sans rependre une phrase dénotant une défaite en boxe ! (aussi noble cet art soit-il)
Sorry, Mister Owl ! But thank you all the same


----------



## eno2

samsoul777 said:


> Eno2 : "Let's call it a day" ça n'induit pas qu'on laisse les choses en l'état mais pour mieux les reprendre demain ?


Aussi.
Mais aussi ceci:

After 14 years living and working in this country, she thinks it's time to call it a day.

Cambridge dictionary.

Autre: 
Lets call the whole thing off. (I remember versions of Armstrong, Fitzgerald, Astaire, Gershwin)


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

eno2 said:


> Lets call the whole thing off. (I remember versions of Armstrong, Fitzgerald, Astaire, Gershwin)



Sticking with songs, there's Gladys Knight and the Pips' "We've come to the end of our road." (And wasn't it "Why don't we call the whole thing off?" - or was that a different song?) 

Grammar question: Would we write "restons*-*en là?"with a hyphen? (Or is that off-topic?)


----------



## fedup

Si tu veux que "ça claque", "Let's cut the bullshit will you" pourrait peut-être le faire !?


----------



## eno2

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> (And wasn't it "Why don't we call the whole thing off?"


You say either and I say either,
You say neither and I say neither
Either, either neither, neither
Let's call the whole thing off.



fedup said:


> Si tu veux que "ça claque", "Let's cut the bullshit will you" pourrait peut-être le faire !?


Et continuer sans?


----------



## petit1

Je compatis, Itisi!


----------



## Itisi

fedup said:


> , "Let's cut the bullshit will you."


Alors if faudrait soit:
'Let's cut the bullshit, shall we?' (Ou 'Cut the bullshit, will you.', mais le premier est mieux.)  Ou encore: 'Let's cut the bullshit, ok.'

*samsoul* ne veut pas d'une phrase dénotant la défaite.  Ça peut se comprendre... En tout cas, il a maintenant l'embarras du choix !


----------



## joelooc

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> Sticking with songs


You say yes (I say yes) I say no (But I may mean no)
You say stop (I can stay) and I say go go go (Till it's time to go), oh(Les Bitoz comme disait Albert Raisner)
je ne connais pas plus "classieux" pour ce genre de situation


----------



## fedup

Itisi said:


> 'Let's cut the bullshit, shall we?'


Obviously! Thanks for correcting me!


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

eno2, I stand corrected. (or rather "I sit corrected." because I'm at my computer!)


----------



## samsoul777

Bon, finalement, elle a décidé de faire un régime et de se mettre au sport, donc en fait, je ne vais pas couper les liens ^^
Mais je garderai ces expressions dans mes petits cahiers, c'est sûr, ça servira.

Merci *FedUp*, *JoeLooc*, *Itisi*, *Eno2*, *catheng06 *et *Ain'ttranslationfun*...  Big up, big up !
(...)
Et donc _cut the bullshit_, on pourrait traduire ça par : "arrêter les bêtises" ?


----------



## fedup

samsoul777 said:


> Et donc _cut the BS_, on pourrait traduire ça par : "arrêter les bêtises" ?


Bêtises, bobards, conneries, fariboles... Depends on context, as always


----------



## Itisi

J'ai pensé à une autre expression !  Au cas où elle ne fait pas le régime et la gym; *samsoul*, tu peux lui dire : 'let's call it quits'. ( Mais pour toi, c'est sûr qu'elle va le faire ! )


----------



## samsoul777

Merci *Itisi*, vos méninges n'ont pas fonctionné pour rien : I buy it ! 
This phrase sounds very good, you finally got my point, thank you 
Now, it will be "The Gym or The Quits" !

Merci *FedUp*, je connaissais même pas _fariboles _^^
Le contexte, c'était donc la rupture d'une relation du genre "on va arrêter cette relation qui ne sert à rien (si tu manges encore trop de snickers)".


----------



## Itisi

Cut the bullshit = arrête to char/charre


----------



## samsoul777

_Arrête ton char_, ça signifie : "arrête de mentir" (_come off it_?) ce qui ne convient pas en l'espèce.
Bon, en tout cas, moi je suis tout à fait satisfait par _Let's call it quits, _c'est quand même plus classe que_ Let's cut the BS, _parce que je veux rester gentilhomme, un peu quand même.
(mais je garde cette expression-là sous le coude, pour d'autres circonstances, parce qu'elle claque bien aussi... d'ailleurs à l'oral on dit bullshit ou "Be-S" ?

Merci les WoRefers !


----------



## joelooc

On dit seulement _cut the bull_ la plupart du temps sale temps pour les toros


----------



## Itisi

*samsoul*, 'bullshit' veut dire "nonsense, lies, exaggeration" (Urban Dicitonary), et 'arrête ton char', pareil, exactement..


----------



## ajs_bath

To respond to the original question, I'd say *"let's leave things there"*


----------



## samsoul777

Oui *Itisi *en effet, ce sont des sens pour _bullshit_
Mais dans le contexte,_ let's cut the bullshit _ça voudrait davantage dire _arrêtons les bêtises, _du genre : arrêtons cette relation qui ne mène nulle part, c'est du n'importe quoi.
Mais il n'y a pas de notion de mensonge dans l'histoire. C'est pour ça que _arrête ton char_ ne serait pas en l'occurence une bonne traduction.
Sauf si finalement elle me pipota
quand elle me dit qu'elle mettra le holà
 sur les fish & chips, le couscous et les chipolatas.

_Let's leave things here_, c'est bien aussi, merci *ajs_bath*.
Mais j'ai toujours un petit penchant pour_ let's call ilt quits_, qui sonne comme un titre de film primé au Festival de Cannes.

Et mais au fait, j'y pense .... _bullshit_... caca de taureau ?


----------



## pointvirgule

_Let's end this without further adieu*_. 

* Pour reprendre une faute mignonne commise par qqn dans un autre fil.


----------



## samsoul777

Et que diriez-vous de : "Let's leave off" ? ou "let's leave off it" ?


----------



## Itisi

*samsoul*, non, ça ne marche pas.  Mais 'Let's leave it at that' est une autre possibilité...


----------



## samsoul777

Merci *itisi *


----------

